# Trotzz DSL 16000 langsam... was mach ich falsch?



## Macta (9. Mai 2011)

Hey erstmal 

Ja, wie ihr lesen konntet, 
ist mein Problem relativ simpel beschrieben...
Meine Internetverbindung ist schlicht zu langsam bzw
nicht die Verbindung ist zu langsam, denn mein Router (FritzBox 7170) 
sagt, dass 12718 kbits ankommen, leider komme ich in zahlreichen Speedmessungen 
lediglich an die 4000 kbits Marke und das ist definitiv einfach viel zu wenig.
Komischerweise ist lediglich mein Download so schlecht, da mein Uploadspeed bei run 950 kbits
liegt und er mir daher als nahezu perfekt angezeigt wird.

Also wieso ist nur mein Downloadspeed so verkrüppelt? 
Ich benutze Avast falss das eine Rolle spielen sollte, was ich allerdings nicht denke und
bin derzeit der einzige, der im Netz ist, alle anderen Geräte sind standardmäßig aus.
Ich habe mit ipconfig/all meine Lankarte herausgesucht und den Treiber installiert, der
allerdings hat sich nicht wirklich bemerkbar gemacht... 
Meine Hoffnung war also dahin.

Und jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr woran es liegen kann
Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass die Telekom ausnahmsweie mal nicht Schuld an dem 
Schlamassel ist, sondern ich als Verbraucher.


Nun meine Frage an die kompetenten Fachleute hier im Forum.
Habt ihr eine Idee was ich alles versuchen könnte bzw woran es liegen kann, dass
mein Internet seit den letzten 3 Monaten so langsam ist...
(Ja ich weiß, ich bin geduldig) =)

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (9. Mai 2011)

Jo hau dein Modem 3 mal voll gegen die Wand. Da wird einfach nur etwas verstopft sein.


----------



## Macta (9. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich denke, dass das nicht ganz so gesund für die Box ist =)
Tut mir Leid, dass ich mich nicht wirklich mit der Materie auskenne,
würde ich das tun, könnte ich mir sicherlich selber helfen


----------



## Soulii (9. Mai 2011)

kopier uns mal bitte die signaleinstellungen zur vermittlungsstelle in der fritzbox hier her.
am besten nen bild


----------



## Macta (9. Mai 2011)

Hier...
ich weiß nicht, ob du das gemeint hast, hab mir das einfach mal so zusammengereimt =)
Etwas anderes hat für mich jetzt keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Soulii (9. Mai 2011)

genau das hab ich gemeint , hast du auch noch "DSL + Statistik + ... Rest" 

danach lade bitte einmal dieses file hier:
ftp://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/OpenOffice.org/localized/de/3.3.0/OOo_3.3.0_Win_x86_install-wJRE_de.exe

der ftp ist konstant und zügig. dann kannst du uns ja mal sagen was da an speed rüber kommt.

und zum schluss nochmal : 

http://speedmeter.de/speedtest/


----------



## Macta (9. Mai 2011)

So, hier die anderen, um die du mich gebeten hast.
Konnte sie leider nicht als Anhang bereitstellen, daher habe ich es über bilder-hochladen.net gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim Laden der Datei hatte ich rund 330kb/s

Beim Speedtest:
Download 6,5kbit/s (allerdings ein Peak und keineswegs konstant, eher ~ 4,5k)
Upload 	444kbit/s
Ping 	492ms (was zur Hölle war denn da los Oo)
Connection 248 con/m


----------



## Varagon (9. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht deine Verkabelung aus? Wlan? Kabel? über Steckdose?
Solche Probleme lassen sich immer schlecht "fern diagnostizieren".

lg


----------



## Macta (9. Mai 2011)

Ich benutze DLAN, allerdings denke ich nicht, dass es daran liegen kann, da
ich zeitweise in den Genuss von schnellem INet gekommen bin...
leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wonach das aufgehört hat =)


----------



## Soulii (9. Mai 2011)

irgs 69db leitungsdämpfung, unmengen loss und error corrections.
ping extrem abnormal , connections unterirdisch.

1. fritzbox ausschalten , stromkabel abziehen, 5 min warten und wieder dranklemmen. evtl die fritzbox solange in den kühlschrank legen.

2. alles wieder anstellen und nochmal testen

ping sollte def. unter 80 sein
connection def. über 1500
download nochmal testen und schauen was sin in den error corrections tut
leitungsdämpfung muss weiter runter gehen.

sollte sich nix ändern:

schritt 3. ruf bei der hotline der teledoof an , ich glaub da warst du doch oder ?
die sollen deine leitung ausmessen.

sollte das alles nix helfen, die teledoof nochmal anrufen , die sollen nen techniker rausschicken (in max. 24h)


----------



## Macta (9. Mai 2011)

Ist das alles nicht normal?^^
Sry, ich kenn mich damit nicht so aus

und bringt es wirklich etwas die FritzBox in den Kühlschrank zu stellen?


----------



## Macta (9. Mai 2011)

So, habe da alles mal gemacht:
Download: 4,5k also unverändert
Upload: 	same
Ping: 	66
Connections: 1834 con/m

Fehler häufen sich weiterhin an und die Dämpfung ist bei 66dB :S


Kann es auch sein, dass schlicht die FritzBox schrott ist?


----------



## Kamsi (9. Mai 2011)

dsl 16+ oder dsl 16 ?

das eine garantiert dir minium dsl das andere nicht 

nur die hardware vom provider genommen um inkompatible hardware auszuschliessen ?

weil ka ob du deine fritz box und der dlan den speed überhaupt verarbeiten kann 

für dsl ab 16k brauchste von der telekom nen speedport 722v minium


----------



## Macta (9. Mai 2011)

Also... nachdem ich umgestiegen bin, hatte ich das Problem nicht, sondern da gings dann auch wirklich flotter als mit der 1000er Leitung vorher
Und ich habe 16000 also kein Minimum, der liegt wie ich gehört habe, bei meiner Leitung bei 9000 aufwärts und das darf auch nicht
über einen längeren Zeitraum auftreten... mittlerweile bin ich übrigens wieder bei rund 1.000.000 FEC und bei 1.500 CRC...

Ich nehme mal an, dass die Hardware sich schon verträgt, da ich wie gesagt am Anfang keinerlei Probleme hatte :S


----------



## Soulii (9. Mai 2011)

so ping von 66 ist ok

1,8k connections auch.

was mich komisch stimmt sind immernoch die 66db dämpfung, damit kriegst du nie im leben 16000 konstant zum laufen.
alleine die 4,5 liefern ja schon enormste fehler.

kann es sein , dass du irgendwo aufm dorf/neubaugebiet wohnst, vorher dsl 1000 hattest und jetzt für dsl 16000 bezahlst?
liefen die 16000 schonmal so wie sie auch sollten ?


----------



## Macta (9. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich lebe in nem Dorf (jedenfalls offiziell eines... rund 2km von Berlin entfernt)
Die Telekom bietet hier 16k an. Und ja, ich bin von 1k auf 16k umgestiegen, die
sind leider die einzigen, die es hier anbieten...

Bei den Fehlern bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das schon immer so war, aber am Anfang wie ich auch geschrieben hatte, 
ging alles problemlos, also da hatte ich auch wirklich annähernd 16k :S


----------



## Soulii (9. Mai 2011)

wenn du schonmal die 16k konstant hattest, dann stimmt was mit der leitung nicht.

telekom anrufen , die sollen die leitung ausmessen.
denen kannst du sagen , dass du 66db dämpfung und inmengen error corrections hast (aber erst dem heinz in der technik abteilung, die verbinden dich dorthin)


----------



## Macta (9. Mai 2011)

dann werde ich das mal tun =)

danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Soulii (9. Mai 2011)

wenn du nen ergebnis hast , einfach mal hier rein tun


----------



## Kamsi (9. Mai 2011)

Macta schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass die Hardware sich schon verträgt, da ich wie gesagt am Anfang keinerlei Probleme hatte :S



du musst aber trotzdem mal mit der telekom hardware probieren 

weil die telekom nur service für ihre eigene hardware bietet - fremdprodukte wird kein support gegeben steht irgendwo ganz versteckt in deinem vertrag - hatte ja mal bei der telekom im callcenter gearbeitet und weiss es daher 

was vieleicht sein könnte das inzwischen zuviele leute in seinem dorf 16k inet haben und der dslam überlastet ist bzw die leitungen in seiner nähe


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (9. Mai 2011)

nurmal ne frage. wo lebst du? lebst du in einem ballungsgebiet oder eher auf dem dorf?

wenn du auf nen dorf lebst, kann es sein, dass der weg von dir bis zum nächsten verteilerkasten zuweit entfernt ist. dann kann es auch sein, dass dein upload sehr hoch war aber der download nicht, da evtl. andere im dorf die leitung auch benutzen aber keinen upload (oder nur sehr wenig) hatten aber ne menge download.

wenn das der fall ist, dann kann nur die telekom was dagegen machen, indem sie neue leitungen legt, was unsere frau merkel ja auch will, dass in ganz deutschland breitband internet ist.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (9. Mai 2011)

Warum wird eigentlich der Fritzbox Schrott noch verwendet? Eigentlich solltest ein Thomson TG 565 V7 bekommen ( Telekom.at liefert nur noch solch Modems  ).


----------



## Macta (9. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich hab mich entschieden eine Mail zu schreiben, da ich in schriftlicher Form deutlich mehr Aussagekraft habe als am
Telefon... hab da eine innere Blockade oder so^^

Aber kann die Leitung denn Überlastet sein? Die Telekom muss doch mit der max Auslastung rechnen oder sehe ich das falsch?


Der Verteilerkasten ist definitiv in meiner Rechweite, gute 50m entfernt, also nicht der Rede wert, an dem Abstand kann es also nicht liegen^^


----------



## xdave78 (9. Mai 2011)

Naja die Anbieter lassen sich da auch nicht ans Bein pi***n, deswegen schreiben sie ja auch nicht DSL 16.000kBits soder *bis zu*...damit sind sie dann in solchen Fällen fein raus. Hast Du mal deinen Rechner direkt mit nem LAN Kabel ans Modem gestöpselt und getestet? Hattest Du damals, als es deiner Meinung nach schneller war, mal nen Speedtest gemacht? Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es schon immer so war, es Dir allerdings nach dem Wechsel von 1Mbit schneller vorkam?! Die benannte Dämpfung hat eigentlich was mit der Leitung zu tun, in dre Regel dre Entfernung zum "Kasten" der TK - in dem Fall wäre es schon immer so gewesen. Kann aber auch sein, dass dein DLAN da reinspielt. Vielleicht ist irgend was an deinem Stromnetz, was die Dämpfung beeinflusst.Daher würd ich mal nen Test mit direktem Anschluss ans Modem machen bevor Du was wegschickst oder dergleichen.


----------



## Strate (9. Mai 2011)

Kleine geschichte: Wir habens uns mal mit 1%1 angelegt die antwort kam probt wir wurden auf 6001 runtergedrosselt (16k leitung) danach haben wir uns den vertag genau durchgelsen es ist 6001 -16000 also kann es mit den 12k gut hinkommen. Wenn es interessiert das ende der geschicht  : Anwalt hat dort brief hingeschickt plötzlich hatten wir ne 17k leitung (16k max bezahlt  ) (dies soll nur verdeutlichen das die 12k kein fehler sein müssen sondern durch ländliche probleme (alte leitungen etc) entstehen können

da war jmd schneller als ich ..mist^^


----------



## eMJay (9. Mai 2011)

Hast du mal deine Antiviren Software biem testen ausgemacht?


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (9. Mai 2011)

du hast aber noch nicht beantwortet, ob es mehr dörflich oder ballungsgebiet ist auch wenn der verteilerkasten direckt bei dir ist. z.b. in berlin bekommt man die volle leitungskapatzität, die man will. in nem kleinen dorf (nennen wir es mal kleinkleckersdorf, dies ist keine diskriminierung) kann man schon mal pech haben und es liegt am dorf nur eine 2k leitung an oder teilweise noch weniger. dies hängt damit zusammen, dass die telekom einfach noch nicht in der lage war überall auf die komplett modernen leitungen zu gehen oder aber der verteiler noch alte schaltungen drin hat, die diese geschwindigkeit einfach nicht zulassen. z.b. mussten alle verteiler vor ein paar jahren in berlin neue schaltungen bekommen, da diese einfach nicht effizient genug waren aber die leitung an sich volle kapazität lieferte.


----------



## Macta (9. Mai 2011)

Jo, sowas habe ich alles gemacht und mit dem direkt anschließen ans Modem ist relativ schlecht, jedenfalls mein Desktop-Pc, da er oben im Dachgeschoss steht und
ich nicht wirklich Bock habe den Abzubauen, Aufzubauen, damit ich den danach wieder nach oben schleppe^^

Allerdings hab ich das Notebook schon angeschlossen und das hat die gleichen Ergebnisse. 
Also liegt wohl ein Fehler im Stromnetz nicht so nahe =)

Ich werde ja sehen, was die Telekom dazu sagt.
Die Sache ist ja auch die. Sie können mich ja nicht einmal auf 6001 heruntersetzen, selbst dann sind die Werte grottig^^


Und es ist eher so ein Mischding aus beidem.
Sry für die Antwort ich war in Erdkunde grottig ;P
also ich denke, dass die Konzentration der Bevölkerung nicht annähernd so hoch wie in einer Stadt ist, allerdings ist es auch nicht so 
dörflich wie man sich das Vorstellen mag. Daher würde ich dazu tendieren, es mit der Bevölkerungsdichte der Randbezirke/gebiete von Städten gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Soulii (10. Mai 2011)

Macta schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab mich entschieden eine Mail zu schreiben, da ich in schriftlicher Form deutlich mehr Aussagekraft habe als am
> Telefon... hab da eine innere Blockade oder so^^
> 
> Aber kann die Leitung denn Überlastet sein? Die Telekom muss doch mit der max Auslastung rechnen oder sehe ich das falsch?
> ...



gnaa , email , da kannst du tage drauf warten bis sich da was tut.
ruf an, der spaß dauert vllt 5 min. und die messen die leitung gleich durch.


um mal den anderen murks hier abzuarbeiten:
wlan/lan/poe : egal , das problem besteht ja schon am modem und nicht dazwischen
selbiges gilt für antivirensoftware/firewall

ländliches gebiet oder auch nicht wurde ja auch schon ausgeschlossen.
die leitung gibt ja theoretisch die leistung her.

ich erinner da mal an : http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/5x5m-m-png.html

daher immernoch : anrufen , keine email schicken !


----------



## Varagon (10. Mai 2011)

Meine ehrliche und persönliche Meinung?
Schaff diesen Rotz DLAN ab!

Die Stromleitung sind gar nicht für Datenverkehr gedacht (nicht oder schlecht geschirrmt nur als bsp.)

Zitat Wiki:

*Aufgrund der hochfrequenten Übertragung können von einem PowerLAN Störungen anderer Dienste im selben Frequenzband ausgehen, denen Hersteller entsprechender Adapter mit Anpassungen der Sendeleistung begegnen. Gleichzeitig unterliegt PowerLAN aber auch Dämpfungseffekten und Störeinflüssen, die Reichweite und Übertragungsleistung negativ beeinflussen können.*

Persönliches Erlebnis: Ich habe, nach Krieg mit der Telekom, auch meine 16000 Kbit/s bekommen. Diese habe ich auch gleich gemessen. Router alles ok aber am PC sind nur knapp 4000 kbit/s angekommen.
Der Fehler war DLAN was für 16000 kbit/s nicht ausgelegt war.
Verkabel alles und du hast nie wieder Probleme. 

lg


----------



## Varagon (10. Mai 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> wlan/lan/poe : egal , das problem besteht ja schon am modem und nicht dazwischen
> selbiges gilt für antivirensoftware/firewall




poe? soviel zu Thema murks 


Power over Ethernet hat gar nichts mit DLAN zu tun.

poe = Stromversorgung über Kabel um Geräte damit zu betreiben.
DLAN = für den Datenverkehr über Stromkabel und das ist die schlechteste Wahl. Fakt. 

Dann doch lieber WLAN.

Wie du siehst liegen Welten dazwischen 


lg


----------



## Soulii (10. Mai 2011)

na es kommt immer drauf an, was für stromleitungen das sind.
nur hilft das hier erstmal nicht


----------



## Varagon (10. Mai 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> ...
> nur hilft das hier erstmal nicht



Da hast du recht, dann verzeiht mir. 
Auf den rest gehe ich nicht ein weil es nicht hilfreich ist 

Aber meine Frage nach DLAN war durchaus berechtigt. 


lg


----------



## xdave78 (10. Mai 2011)

Ja also für geringe Bandbreiten ist DLAN durchaus eine (Not)Lösung. Fakt ist jedoch auch, dass man sich nicht wundern muss wenn man Disconnect hat wenn die Waschmaschine in den Schleudergang wechselt (mal lapidar gesagt). Ich hab z Hause auch DLAN aber zum MMOs spielen hat es bei der Bandbreite die wir bei uns bekommen (1MBit -.-) gereicht und auch gut funktioniert. Wenn irgendein Weg besteht sollte man allerdings doch schon richtige Netzwerkkabel legen. Aber der TE schreibt ja auch, dass er es mit dem Lappi schon mit Direktanschluss getestet hat ...von daher.


----------



## Varagon (10. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte auch nicht die Glaubwürdigkeit des TE anzweifeln nur wage ich es zu bezweifeln, dass die Messergebnisse direkt am Router genauso schlecht/gut sind wie über DLAN, auch weil er geschrieben hat, dass er 1 Etage über dem Router sitzt. Und das sollte schon eine Hürde für DLAN darstellen.
Ferndiagnosen sind aber von Natur aus schlecht


----------



## Macta (10. Mai 2011)

Wie ihr meint... dann habt ihr mich umgestimmt, werde also mal anrufen.
Ist das mit dem DLAN so schlecht? Werbung hat bei mir einiges versaut 

Wenn ich geschrieben habe, dass ich eine Etage über dem Router sitze, habe ich mich da wohl
Unrecht gehabt, es sind 2 Etagen.
Und da eine Leitung zu verlegen hab ich nicht soooo Bock drauf, das muss ich mal so gestehen.
Dachte das würde auch alles super hinhauen :S

Naja, mal sehen was die Telekom dazu sagt 


Und ich habe noch einmal eine Frage:
Und zwar, Leitungsdämpfung, kann das auch was mit dem internen Stromnetz zu tun haben?
Was ich meine ist, dass ob die 70dB und die Fehler durch das Netz verursacht werden können und
die Box das schlechteste Ergebnis anzeigt.

Also, das Notebook z.B. generiert keine Fehler (fiktiv, keine Ahnung )
und der Desktop-Pc tut das.
Dann werden die Fehler des Desktop-Pcs und dessen Dämpfung angezeigt.
Oder hat das damit 0 zu tun? :S


----------



## eMJay (10. Mai 2011)

Das hat nur was mit der DSL Leitung zutun.
Was du aber versuchen kannst ist. Den Laptop unten anzuschließen und den DLAN Mist komplett ausmachen. Also alle Geräte aus.


----------



## xdave78 (11. Mai 2011)

...das hatten aber neben mir auch schon Einige geschrieben, dass das DLAN uU den Dämpfungswert beeinflusst. Naja und nen LAN Kabel legen kann ja nicht das Problem sein. Hilti raus, Loch in die Decke, Kabel durch fertig ;-)


----------



## Lilith Twilight (11. Mai 2011)

Das DLAN hängt hinter dem Router, die Verbindung Router - Vermittlungsstelle hängt vor dem Router und genau dort wird die Leitungsdämpfung vom Router gemessen...da ist kein DLAN, das hat mit der Leitungsdämpfung absolut nichts zu tun.

Schließ ein Laptop direkt an den Router, ist es dort schnell liegt das Problem an deiner Hausverkabelung/DLAN dann musst du nach einer anderen möglichkeit zur Verkabelung schaun, ist das Laptop dort auch langsam liegt es dann möglicherweise an der schlechten DSL Leitung und die Telekomiker müssen mal danach sehen.


----------



## eMJay (11. Mai 2011)

Varagon schrieb:


> Zitat Wiki:
> 
> *Aufgrund der hochfrequenten Übertragung können von einem PowerLAN Störungen anderer Dienste im selben Frequenzband ausgehen, denen Hersteller entsprechender Adapter mit Anpassungen der Sendeleistung begegnen. Gleichzeitig unterliegt PowerLAN aber auch Dämpfungseffekten und Störeinflüssen, die Reichweite und Übertragungsleistung negativ beeinflussen können.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (11. Mai 2011)

Nur das ADSL2+ im Bereich von 0 bis 2208 kHz liegt und DLAN im Bereich von 4 MHz bis 21 MHz was sich nicht überschneidet und daher nicht beeinflusst...wirklich Probleme bekommen die Funker durch die Störungen, aber nicht die DSL Leitung...

Edit: das neue 500er DLAN liegt im Bereich von 2,3MHz bis 68MHz...aber überschneidet sich immer noch nicht mit DSL


----------



## Soulii (12. Mai 2011)

und macta , was sagt denn die teledoof nach dem durchmessen der leitung ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2011)

@Thore-Thrall: schön kopiert, nur interessiert e nicht, das DLAN dämpfung unterliegt. selbst wenn da alles wunderbar fehlerlos durchkommen würde, wird die dämfung des dsl signals zwischen router und verteilerkasten nicht besser


----------



## xdave78 (12. Mai 2011)

Er wollte glaube ich genau auf das, von Dir eben ausgeschlossenen, D-Lan hinaus.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2011)

WWW --- Verteilerkasten --- Splitter --- Router --- DLAN --- PC

wenn das DLAN, das ja nach dem Router kommt irgend einen Einfluss auf das hat, was vor dem Router passiert, läuft da gehörig was falsch. Der Router merkt garnicht, was an seinem LAN ausgang mit dem signal passiert. für den macht es keinen unterschied, ob da DLAN oder PC per LAN oder noch ein router/switch/hub am lankabel hängt


----------



## Macta (12. Mai 2011)

So...
was sagte die Telekom,
bewi mir laufen 16k...

Nochmal getestet am Laptop und oh da sind 13k Oo
Das ist wirklich verwunderlich, aber ich freu mich drüber 

Allerdings habe ich immer noch das gleiche Problem am Desktop-Pc, ok,
es ist nicht mehr ganz sooo krass, jetzt sind es immer hin schon einmal 7-9k
Das ist immer hin eine Verdopplung, erklären kann ich mir das zwar nicht,
aber mir solls egal sein, solange es funktioniert =)

Aber der Rest scheint am DLan zu liegen, allerdings habe ich immer noch diese
komische Dämpfung, habe aber explizit nicht nachgefragt (Ich bin soo verplant xD).
Da muss ich wohl noch einmal anrufen :S


----------



## Soulii (13. Mai 2011)

was sagt denn die dämpfung mittlerweile ?
ich wette die ist wieder normal , und die telekom hat auch was getan , oder es war auch irgendwas.
nur erzählt man dem kunden " es geht ja alles"

dass du mitm laptop direkt mehr kriegst als mitm pc über dlan war ja eh klar.


----------



## Macta (13. Mai 2011)

Nein, nein
da hat sich nichts getan, bin mittlerweile bei 71dB Leitungsdämpfung
und bei 24mio Fehlern, die korrigierbar sind, wie auch immer man die nennen mag :S
Also immer noch grottig, aber wenn alles wieder ok ist (im Geschwindigkeitsaspekt),
ist die Dämpfung dann überhaupt wichtig?


----------



## Soulii (13. Mai 2011)

die dämpfung ist der grund für die ganzen fehler, das ist ja nichtmehr feierlich.
zu hause hab ich 16db dämpfung und vielleicht 100-200 corrections in den letzten 14 tagen


----------



## eMJay (13. Mai 2011)

Das kann an einer alten Leitung im Haus liegen und wenn man im Grenzgebiet wohnt. Da du schon statt 16k, 13k bekommst ist es auch der Grund. 
War bei mir auch mal so als ich noch scheiss DSL Kunde war. Nur bei mir ging es von einem Tag von 16-17k auf 14-15k mit discos usw. runter weil mein Nachbar sich auch DSL zugelget hat. Wenn man sich da zu oft beschwert wird die Leitung runtergestuft.


----------



## Macta (14. Mai 2011)

Na, das hört sich doch toll an


----------

